# Kapampangan: mimingat na ka mu ken palagi  emu paburen ing sarili mu



## jock49

Does any one know what this translates to english?

mimingat na ka mu ken palagi
emu paburen ing sarili mu
at pane ka mamangan neh
eka paylipas danup
eka masyado migaganaka ela mangapaburen ren likwan mu keni


----------



## mystique

Hi jock,

Its not a tagalog words but a dialect (KAPAMPANGAN).  
mimingat na ka mu ken palagi - take care always
emu paburen ing sarili mu - take good care of yourself
at pane ka mamangan neh- you eat always
eka paylipas danup - dont skip a meal
eka masyado migaganaka ela mangapaburen ren likwan mu keni - dont worry about the people you left here 

I hope it helps a little.  A Kapampangan will be in better help to translate the phrases.


----------



## jock49

Thank you for the reply


----------

